# Assistance with steroid plotter



## Texan69 (May 18, 2021)

Hey guys need some help deciphering this steroid plotter. Just a background I’ll be out of town for work without being able to get test (military reserves) for 3 weeks. I wanted to plot and see some things. Some members have recommended pinning a gram of test c before I leave to get me through the 3 weeks. Anyway this steroid plotter graph makes zero sense to me. Any help is much appreciated


----------



## CJ (May 18, 2021)

The X-axis is the days beyond your shot date.

The Y-axis is how many mgs of Test are released THAT DAY.

So where you placed the dot, on Day 17, there will be approximately 9 mg of Test released that day.


----------



## Texan69 (May 18, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> The X-axis is the days beyond your shot date.
> 
> The Y-axis is how many mgs of Test are released THAT DAY.
> 
> So where you placed the dot, on Day 17, there will be approximately 9 mg of Test released that day.



Thanks! is 9mg a day good lol?
the average dude is about 4-7mg a day or something like that I think


----------



## CJ (May 18, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> Thanks! is 9mg a day good lol?



Average male produces 7 mgs per day, so it's not bad, but as you can see it's a steep drop off.


----------



## Texan69 (May 18, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Average male produces 7 mgs per day, so it's not bad, but as you can see it's a steep drop off.



Ya May notice it. Dang that ain’t bad though for 21 days without pinning for test c much better than I expected tbh


----------



## Send0 (May 18, 2021)

Thanks for reminding me... I completely forgot that making an improved version of steroidplotter was on my to do list.

Back to the topic at hand... it doesn't help you now, but you may want to consider sourcing some test undeconate for the future. I will be going to this for TRT, or situations where I'm on blast but need to take a trip. Half life of test-u is roughly 21 days. 

Good luck with your trip!


----------



## slicwilly2000 (May 18, 2021)

I think you ideally want the longest ester you can get.  The longest I recall was undecanoate.  Test Cyp's half life is too short and the half life is much less than undec.  I'll look around and see if I can find a thread with that info.  

Slic.


----------



## Texan69 (May 18, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Thanks for reminding me... I completely forgot that making an improved version of steroidplotter was on my to do list.
> 
> Back to the topic at hand... it doesn't help you now, but you may want to consider sourcing some test undeconate for the future. I will be going to this for TRT, or situations where I'm on blast but need to take a trip. Half life of test-u is roughly 21 days.
> 
> Good luck with your trip!



thanks bud! Ya I got some test u on hand as well. If I wanna use test u I should start soon
i leave first week of July lol


----------



## Send0 (May 18, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> thanks bud! Ya I got some test u on hand as well. If I wanna use test u I should start soon
> i leave first week of July lol



You could always front load it to hit peak serum concentrations faster. Be sure to add more to account for ester weight also. I think test-e/c has 15% more test per mg compared to undeconate. Pretty sure that's roughly correct.

Lock and load that barrel, and fire it up! :32 (5):


----------



## 69nites (May 18, 2021)

Steroid plotter isn't completely accurate. It displays the peaks early and doesn't account for things like injection depot which delays absorption.

Some test u in caster oil would be my choice pin your usual schedule up to it and a gram of test u the day before you leave. The peak isn't day 1 like you see on the plotter, it's going to be around day 4 and you can just resume your pinning schedule when you get home. You'll never be below ~400 test levels.


----------



## Send0 (May 18, 2021)

69nites said:


> Steroid plotter isn't completely accurate. It displays the peaks early and doesn't account for things like injection depot which delays absorption..



Injection depot is hard to calculate in, but the way it shows peaks has always annoyed me. This is one of the things I want to re-write. Thinking of calling the new version "super steroid plotter".


----------



## Texan69 (May 18, 2021)

Send0 said:


> You could always front load it to hit peak serum concentrations faster. Be sure to add more to account for ester weight also. I think test-e/c has 15% more test per mg compared to undeconate. Pretty sure that's roughly correct.
> 
> Lock and load that barrel, and fire it up! :32 (5):




I believe so, I’ve been told 500mg of test u is about the same as 300mg test c


----------



## Texan69 (May 18, 2021)

69nites said:


> Steroid plotter isn't completely accurate. It displays the peaks early and doesn't account for things like injection depot which delays absorption.
> 
> Some test u in caster oil would be my choice pin your usual schedule up to it and a gram of test u the day before you leave. The peak isn't day 1 like you see on the plotter, it's going to be around day 4 and you can just resume your pinning schedule when you get home. You'll never be below ~400 test levels.




I thought test u takes about a month to work? So if i took it the day before it wouldn’t really take effect until a month? 
I typically people who use this solely do a loading phase of a gram every two weeks for 6 weeks for this exact reason


----------



## Send0 (May 18, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> I thought test u takes about a month to work? So if i took it the day before it wouldn’t really take effect until a month?
> I typically people who use this solely do a loading phase of a gram every two weeks for 6 weeks for this exact reason



It works the moment you start injecting it. You only really need to front load for 2 weeks, and then go to a  norm blast/trt dose (dependent on what a person is using this for). If your really concerned then you could stack it with a trt dose of test-e/c. Though personally I'd recommend front loading over mixing esters.


----------



## 69nites (May 18, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> I thought test u takes about a month to work? So if i took it the day before it wouldn’t really take effect until a month?
> I typically people who use this solely do a loading phase of a gram every two weeks for 6 weeks for this exact reason


You're carrying over your current test levels. Test u won't hit its true peak as a mono therapy for ~12 weeks of injection. That's not what you're going to be using it for though, you're going to be using it as a bridge when you're unable to continue your regular injections.


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 18, 2021)

Not sure why you can't take your test with you if it is prescription. However if I had to go 3 weeks without taking a shot I would simply load up as much as possible prior. I would also use the enanthate instead of the cypinate the enanthate is the longer ester supposedly last closer to 10 days vs 7 on the Cypinate but if you load up a bunch before you leave you shouldn't be too low after 21 days. Again though ideally I would take something with me vs going cold for 3 weeks.

But yeah I would pin at least a gram maybe 2 lol


----------



## Texan69 (May 18, 2021)

Dadbod103 said:


> Not sure why you can't take your test with you if it is prescription. However if I had to go 3 weeks without taking a shot I would simply load up as much as possible prior. I would also use the enanthate instead of the cypinate the enanthate is the longer ester supposedly last closer to 10 days vs 7 on the Cypinate but if you load up a bunch before you leave you shouldn't be too low after 21 days. Again though ideally I would take something with me vs going cold for 3 weeks.
> 
> But yeah I would pin at least a gram maybe 2 lol




its not script but the army doesn’t allow trt either way


----------



## 69nites (May 18, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Injection depot is hard to calculate in, but the way it shows peaks has always annoyed me. This is one of the things I want to re-write. Thinking of calling the new version "super steroid plotter".


The information required for reasonably accurate release data would be unreasonable to input. Carrier oil, injection volume, injection location are all factors. Idk that it's worth going through the effort of mapping all that out for planning purposes. Just something to keep in mind that it's not really perfect.


----------



## Texan69 (May 18, 2021)

69nites said:


> You're carrying over your current test levels. Test u won't hit its true peak as a mono therapy for ~12 weeks of injection. That's not what you're going to be using it for though, you're going to be using it as a bridge when you're unable to continue your regular injections.



makes sense also if combining test u and test c before, I know from past experiences no issues going 16 days without a dose of test c... prolly make it to day 20 but then after that start crashing hard. I’ll be home by day 21-22 so could do a dose of test c then but it won’t peak right away, if I dosed test u before then the test u would already be peaking 
so the test u would come into play at the end there. With just using test c the duration in there may be good but week 4 when I’m home waiting for that test c dose upon arrival back home may be hell.... that’s where the test u could be beneficial if dosed before I bounce


----------



## Send0 (May 18, 2021)

69nites said:


> The information required for reasonably accurate release data would be unreasonable to input. Carrier oil, injection volume, injection location are all factors. Idk that it's worth going through the effort of mapping all that out for planning purposes. Just something to keep in mind that it's not really perfect.



I just want to fix how it plots the release until peak serum hits... because it's obviously not on the day you inject.

I also wanted to add features to allow you to define your own compounds and half life, and maybe even a feature to allow people to save the cycle they plotted if they so choose.

This is what I meant by improving steroid plotter. Trying to account for carrier oils, etc etc is a near impossible task... and I'm smart, but I'm also lazy... soooo yeah. :32 (18):


----------



## transcend2007 (May 18, 2021)

Sorry for not being familiar with reserves ... but are you saying you are not visitors or a single day off in 3 weeks ... perhaps all that's needed in some advanced planning ....


----------



## Texan69 (May 18, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> Sorry for not being familiar with reserves ... but are you saying you are not visitors or a single day off in 3 weeks ... perhaps all that's needed in some advanced planning ....



this is a reclass school in switching my MOS to infantry so it’s a condensed 3 week infantry school 
I’m sure there’s a weekend off but it’s out of state so not gonna ask my wife to come up to inject me although that would be a damn good solution l!


----------



## Oldbastard (May 18, 2021)

Interesting very interesting


----------



## Texan69 (May 18, 2021)

Oldbastard said:


> Interesting very interesting



very
and got some really good advice from several members here on the board. Wealth of knowledge here


----------



## Adrenolin (May 18, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> Hey guys need some help deciphering this steroid plotter. Just a background I’ll be out of town for work without being able to get test (military reserves) for 3 weeks. I wanted to plot and see some things. Some members have recommended pinning a gram of test c before I leave to get me through the 3 weeks. Anyway this steroid plotter graph makes zero sense to me. Any help is much appreciated



Or you could pin a gram daily for a week straight starting 2wks before departure. It would be similar to you running a 500mg/wk test cycle


----------



## transcend2007 (May 18, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> this is a reclass school in switching my MOS to infantry so it’s a condensed 3 week infantry school
> I’m sure there’s a weekend off but it’s out of state so not gonna ask my wife to come up to inject me although that would be a damn good solution l!



Sometimes the solution is staring you in the face .. you just not seen or considered it ... any friends or comrades in arms live in the state where you are training ... you could mail them care package and have them hold it until needed ... another option maybe if you're driving ... just keep in your car for your weekend off ... once you start thinking about having access 50% of the way through ... may shift your thinking from front loading or longer ester to ... hmmmm when is that weekend off ... and how could I access a stash ... again just trying to have you think out of the box.


----------



## The Tater (May 18, 2021)

Are you headed to Camp Swift in Bastrop?


----------



## Trump (May 18, 2021)

Load pins and put them in the bottom of your wash bag, I am sure you get to shit alone just pin it then


----------



## Texan69 (May 19, 2021)

Trump said:


> Load pins and put them in the bottom of your wash bag, I am sure you get to shit alone just pin it then



I would but I’m flying commercial there


----------



## Trump (May 19, 2021)

and?? Why would anyone care about a few pins, hardly going to think your pablo Escobar 



Texan69 said:


> I would but I’m flying commercial there


----------



## Jin (May 19, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> I would but I’m flying commercial there



I’ve flown numerous domestic and international routes with pins, gear and hcg. Never once did any security even look at them.

Do you have a Rx?


----------



## Trump (May 19, 2021)

I had a Nigerian customs officer have hgh, juice, tablets and pins all laid out in a table then he pulled out some tins of tuna and confiscated them and put the rest back



Jin said:


> I’ve flown numerous domestic and international routes with pins, gear and hcg. Never once did any security even look at them.
> 
> Do you have a Rx?


----------



## CJ (May 19, 2021)

Trump said:


> I had a Nigerian customs officer have hgh, juice, tablets and pins all laid out in a table then he pulled out some tins of tuna and confiscated them and put the rest back



Must've been chunk light tuna. He did you a favor. :32 (18):


----------

